# Impossible campsite wanted at garda!!



## 96003 (Aug 13, 2005)

i've been looking at campsites around lake garda and they all seem to cater massively towards kids,Now,Being the miserable sod that the wife keeps telling me i am(im only 37 as well)does anyone know of any top sites that wont have an army of screaming kids on at the end of august(25th - 2nd sept)
Also it could do with being on the lake,near a train station,have a nice rest' on site,maybe a village nearby with a few shops/bars/rest's

TOLD YOU IT WAS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: 

Please somebody prove me wrong


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

you need Russells help.

bob


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If such a place exists, do you really think other motorhomers are going to tell anyone about it?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> you need Russells help.


Absolutely.

It might be a bit difficult - it's a popular area for families. Mind you, when we left our site last year, a lot of the continental families (especially the Dutch) were packing up and leaving - around the middle of August.

Although the site did have a number of facilities, it didn't strike me as being too kiddified. :: Camping Eden ::. We're going back this year for over 2 weeks.

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, dont know what Russell might know, but I think you're tilting at windmills.
Kids don't go backto school here until around 15 Sept.and I can't think of any Italian site that would dare have a 'no kids' policy. Best of luck anyway.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping at Garda*

Hi

Not possible as far as I am aware.

However, many sites have dedictated childrens clubs etc so the noise is contained in one area - well - it is for the kids that go to the club.

Only thing I can think of is to stay on an expensive site - and as such is often more appealing to singles and couples rather than families, due to the cost of a pitch.

What size is your van, as there are some sites that, as lovely as they are, cannot accommodate certains sized vehicles.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Camping at Garda*



Rapide561 said:


> Only thing I can think of is to stay on an expensive site - and as such is often more appealing to singles and couples rather than families, due to the cost of a pitch.


That may be why 'our' site was not unpleasant - €38 a night this year 

Gerald


----------



## 96003 (Aug 13, 2005)

Russell.Ace genova-7m long!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

One that springs to mind is Camping Belvedere at Manerba del Garda - it is on two levels. Maybe one area is quieter than another. I have looked at the site but have never stayed there. I am usually at Garda though in the "off season".

There are only two rail stations serving the Lake - one at Desenzano and the other at Peschiera. All campsites that I oberserved at Peschiera were geared up for families, having swimming pools, tennis courts and so on.

Russell


----------

